
Django's Problems and Why 2.0 is a Bad Idea - foodawg
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/cogitations/2007/12/12/djangos-problems-and-why-20-is-a-bad-idea/
======
Readmore
Hahah reading the comments on that article is great. While I've been guilty of
it in the past, it's hilarious to see people come out of the woodwork to
'defend their turf'.

"If you just didn't want to do anything special and only used the options that
Django provides you would see that it is amazing. If you need to do anything
else you should just write it all yourself and you must not be a competent
coder."

Priceless...

